# best way to chat using iSight



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

As I'm sure it's been asked a number of times...

In the past I used Yahoo Messenger (on PC) to chat to relatives overseas. Since I got the new computer, I haven't tried using the iSight to chat, and was wondering, what (if there is) is a better means to communicate and chat on line. I heard a number of people using Skype, but have not personally tried it. I would definitely need something that the other end will also be able to use.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

You'll get by far the best results Mac-to-Mac using iChat and AIM or .Mac accounts. For Mac-to-PC, iChat/AIM on the Mac and AIM on the PC (runing XP). 

Otherwise, you can try Skype. A <a href="http://www.skype.com/download/skype/macosx/20beta.html" target="_blank">new beta for the Mac</a> was released about two weeks ago. I haven't tried it yet, but the previous version (1.5) AV was pretty rough, though workable. 

AFAIK, Yahoo and MSN are not yet fully cross-platform functional for AV chat, though there is apparently hope for the future.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I've also had success with jabber-to-jabber (both using iChat)

(note: google talk uses Jabber, so you can configure iChat to use it).

For Mac to PC, probably ichat+AIM or Skype (I've heard of Sightspeed which might do it too) seems to be the only options.


----------



## rhoydotp (Sep 25, 2006)

acc30 said:


> In the past I used Yahoo Messenger (on PC) to chat to relatives overseas.


i used the beta version of Yahoo Messenger and it works pretty well with iSight.

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/evt=42211/*h...oo.com/dl/mac/yahoo_messenger_3.0_beta1r2.dmg

or simply go to messenger.yahoo.com


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

rhoydotp said:


> i used the beta version of Yahoo Messenger and it works pretty well with iSight.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


I also use yahoo and isight works fine with it


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

patrix said:


> (note: google talk uses Jabber, so you can configure iChat to use it).


Voice chat is not supported when using iChat on the GoogleTalk network.

For details, checkout http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

gridtalker said:


> I also use yahoo and isight works fine with it


I will try Yahoo, because it's what my sister already have back home, otherwise, I think I'll ask her to give skype a try.

Were you able to do a voice chat in yahoo?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

rhoydotp said:


> i used the beta version of Yahoo Messenger and it works pretty well with iSight.


Video AND audio? Mac-to-Mac? Mac-to-PC? This is the first time I've heard of Yahoo Messenger on the Mac working well. Could you provide details?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll also chime in for skype. The latest mac beta (2.0.x) works fine or the most part and interoperates with voice and video for any combination of mac and PC as long as the users have current enough clients. The voice quality is _much_ better than iChat and the video is generally ok (not as good as ichat but it works fine).


----------

